# Bee's love my new Blue Chaste



## labradorfarms (Dec 11, 2013)

I wanted to give a shout out to the Blue Chaste or Vitex......

In my area not many blooms remain and it has been dry at times this summer.
Even in the dry the Vitex is blooming.... The Bee's love this thing... I have noticed a few Bee's remain on it after dark...

So if anyone is looking for a plant the Bee's love that produces a lot of blooms check out a Vitex! You will not regret it....


----------

